# video selector



## arej00dazed (Dec 28, 2007)

I’m in need of a video selector. I need either a (2)+ component selector or (5)+ S-video selector that will upconvert composite to s-video. Autosensing is a must for an s-video version. I currently have a 4-way autosensing Phillips (wallyworld) that has been working great, but I might be getting another game system for my bday. Any out there that won’t break the bank?


----------

